# Bellator 62 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Mar. 23rd. If St.Paul Guy signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 62, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (7 picks total), and send them to me in a private message by 6 PM on fight night EDT:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Patricky "Pitbull" Freire vs. Lloyd Woodard
> Rick Hawn vs. Ricardo Tirloni
> ...





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

*Main Event*

St.Paul Guy (7-3) vs SmackyBear (7-3)

*Main Card*

dudeabides (4-6) vs Icemanforever (1-0)
pipe (5-2-1) vs Bknmax (6-6)
kantowrestler (1-10-1) vs Dan9 (0-2)

*
Members signed up:

Bknmax
Dan9
SmackyBear 
St.Paul Guy 
pipe
Icemanforever 
kantowrestler
dudeabides 
*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

and me


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm in, Dudeabides YOUR NEXT!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll defend against Smacky is he shows up.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'll defend against Smacky is he shows up.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Whom will I get?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Like it is now it would be pipe, because who else is signed up? So if somebody else is who you want to go against you might want to send them a message or something.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess I'm in, even though I will probably lose LOL.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Dan9, then you can face me and we will be on even footing.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in if someone else signs up


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Picks sent!

Good luck to you Smacky.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope you guys noticed the messed up Bellator weigh in's. They scrapped the main event and also a prelim (with Cosmo Alexander in it) so send your picks again if you had that prelim picked. Here's the whole new card:

MAIN CARD (Pick All)

Patricky "Pitbull" Freire vs. Lloyd Woodard
Rick Hawn vs. Ricardo Tirloni
Thiago Michel vs. Rene Nazare
J.J. Ambrose vs. Brent Weedman

PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)

Sonny Luque vs. Luis Vega
Steven Peterson vs. Chris Jones
Joseph Daily vs. Sean Spencer
Dave Jansen vs. Jacob Kirwan
Douglas Frey vs. Rad Martinez

Here's our card, which is found on the first page also:

Main Event

St.Paul Guy (7-3) vs SmackyBear (7-3)

Main Card

dudeabides (4-6) vs Icemanforever (1-0)
pipe (5-2-1) vs Bknmax (6-6)
kantowrestler (1-10-1) vs Dan9 (0-2)

Thanks for making it easy guys, calling out people and having an even #. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What happened to the main event this time?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Too heavy not fighting:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/27948/bellator-62-weigh-in-results.mma


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 62 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Spencer Sub 2
> Martinez TKO 1
> Jansen UD
> Michel SD
> ...



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
St.Paul Guy (8-3) vs SmackyBear (7-4)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 81 to 62!! 
*

He is... STILL.. the undisputed champion of the Bellator pick 'em league! Here is your belt, talk about an unstoppable run:








​

*
Main Card

dudeabides (4-7) vs Icemanforever (2-0)
Fight won by Icemanforever 60 to 53! 

pipe (6-2-1) vs Bknmax (6-7)
Fight won by pipe 72 to 40! 

kantowrestler (2-10-1) vs Dan9 (0-3)
Fight won by kantowrestler 37 to 29! 

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was the champ himself with 81. Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems if you guys want to sign up.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

St.Paul Guy


> Patricky "Pitbull" Freire via R2 TKO
> Rad Martinez via R1 TKO *23*
> Rick Hawn via UD *14*
> Luis Vega via R1 Sub *21*
> ...


SmackyBear


> Martinez, UD *16*
> 
> Freire, T/KO, round 2
> 
> ...


dudeabides


> Freire TKO 2
> Martinez UD *15*
> Hawn UD *14*
> Weedman UD *13*
> ...


Icemanforever


> Dave Jansen, sub, rd 2 *16*
> Rad Martinez, KO/TKO, rd 2 *20*
> Patricky "Pitbull" Freire, KO/TKO, rd 2
> Rick Hawn, decision, UD *13*
> ...


pipe


> Brent Weedman - UD *16*
> Rick Hawn - UD *15*
> Patricky Freire - Tko - rnd 2
> Thiago Michel - Tko - rnd 2 *13*
> ...


Bknmax


> Patricky Freire.KO,Round 2
> Rick Hawn,Decision (unanimous) *15*
> Rene Nazare,KO,Round 2
> Brent Weedman,Decision (unanimous) *13*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Patricky Freire/knockout/round 1
> Brent Weedman/TKO/round 1 *15*
> Rick Hawn/TKO/round 1 *22*
> Rene Nazare/submission/round 1
> ...


Dan9


> Patricky "Pitbull" Freire vs. Lloyd Woodard- Freire via TKO Round 1
> Rick Hawn vs. Ricardo Tirloni- Tirloni via Sub Round 2
> Thiago Michel vs. Rene Nazare- Michel via TKO Round 2 *14*
> J.J. Ambrose vs. Brent Weedman- Ambrose via UD
> ...




That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Man, 29 points, that has to be the worst score anybody has gotten on these pick ems LOL.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so my redemption continues. Eight more wins to an even record.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Annnnnnnnnd STILL undefeated! ICEMANFOREVER!

One more tune up fight and St. Paul you can start shining that belt up real nice for me!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that is a great display of cockiness!


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that is a great display of cockiness!


I cant hear you all the way down there junior. 

There's a fine line between cocky a confidence! :wink01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Do I detect smack talk against me?


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Do I detect smack talk against me?


Take a good waft of it.....I mean can ya really blame me?! I put an epic beating on ya at 61.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well clearly I need to work on avenging that loss so that your smack talk stops!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Got busy and missed this one. Gonna have to be on the lookout for the next one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the sign up thread for it...

http://www.mmaforum.com/bellator-pick-em/100724-bellator-63-pick-em.html


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This one should be good.


----------

